# Anyone using epson 9700 pro for sublimation?



## brou11 (Oct 27, 2009)

hi everyone
Wanting to start small business for sublimation
on polyester fabrics and was thinking in buying the epson 9700 pro anyone using it?


----------



## azaiats (Jan 27, 2011)

Almost all business that work with sublimination like the 7700/9700. I guess you be fine with it.

If anyone want to buy Epson 9700 Plotter in Brazil/South America, look at: Epson 9700


----------



## dt (Aug 12, 2007)

anyone ?

i think this printer could the best (7700 or 9700)

the price is reasonable, the speed is so fast 

my concern is the color profile and the ricoh print head

is multrip (mark) think about those printer ?

thanks


----------



## danielschelin (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm a reseller of Sublimation Inks and Equipment. I have been testing the Epson 9700 printer for some time now and it is working very well printing at 720dpi or 296 sq.ft/hour according to Epson's spec. Not all sublimation inks are working in this printer as the head technology is more refined than the Epson 9800/9880 series. 

I do have a client currently is using one in production. 

Daniel Schelin
Digitally Driven
702-234-3178


----------



## kbupp (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm a recent purchaser of a epson 9700 with the intention of using it for sublimation. I'm having some issue's trying to get the correct color profiles set for the machine. I bought it from SEP's graphics but the only profiles they have are the default ones from sawgrass which are wayyyy off.

Daniel, I was wondering if you may have any suggestions for me? I'm somewhat of a newbie so this has become quite the frustrating ordeal.

Thanks!


----------



## danielschelin (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm sure I'd be able to help. Give me a call at 702-234-3178


----------



## luka30o (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi, 

Could you give me an advice wich ink is working well with epson 9700? I checked on USsublimation site and I was thinking to use the UVMAX ink, which is more stable with the way of production that I want to run.

Thanks


----------



## Coastalrich (Jun 24, 2009)

You may consider the new J-Teck NEXT inks that are designed for the new generation of high speed printers. The new ink is made using cluster technology giving the inks better printability in the new high speed printers like the Epson 9700. J-Teck's new innovation has altered the inks molecular structure and reduced the ink's viscosity by over 30 % allowing for better ink flow. less deflection and quicker drying.

Rich


----------



## luka30o (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks Rich.

I have one more question. So, if I understand the best quality of sublimation ink on the market is J-teck Next for the Epson pro 9700. Is it stable on UV rays? 
Also I need a trustable bulk system for sublimation inks. For now I have the only connection to buy a bulk ink cartrides from Print-village Shangai, which is the same product of Us.Sublimation site. Anybody know something more?

thanks

Luka


----------



## Coastalrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Luka,

UV stability for sublimation inks (dyes) is a myth and at best a marketing ploy. The stability of sublimation is totally dependent on the substrate. I know of certain substrates that will last 3 to 5 years outdoors with little or no fade. If you are an apparel decorator then the UV issue is irrelevant.

Coastal and others have refillable carts for the 9700 as well as the new 9890 printers.

Rich


----------



## dt (Aug 12, 2007)

rich,

i have the 7700 so the same ink (j-teck next) will work but have no rip wich one do you recommand ?

DT


----------



## Coastalrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Wasatch is what we prefer because of its capabilities and reasonable costs.

Rich


----------



## luka30o (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi Rich.

Could you give me some prices about refil carts and J-tech inks. The carts coming with chips? Also I need to know if any company does the shipment to Europe?

I can use any kind of subblimation paper for J-Tech inks?

Thanks

Luka


----------



## Coastalrich (Jun 24, 2009)

luka30o said:


> Hi Rich.
> 
> Could you give me some prices about refil carts and J-tech inks. The carts coming with chips? Also I need to know if any company does the shipment to Europe?
> 
> ...



Luka,

I am glad to get you pricing off line for the J-Teck inks and refill carts, just send your contact info to rfoltz[USER=2388]@coastalbusiness[/USER].com and I will reply.

The ink, the RIP with profiles, and the paper all have to work in harmony so you get consistent results.


----------

